
Why are CDC's Covid-19 daily case count numbers so low? - dboreham
A key measure for whether an epidemic is getting worse or better is &quot;new cases per day&quot;. If that number is the same or lower than the previous day (regardless of the absolute number), the in theory the epidemic has reached the inflection point on its logistic curve. So I looked for case counts reported in this way (most headline graphs only show the accumulated total case count). I noticed the graph on the CDC&#x27;s web site shows very low numbers[1] compared to another non-CDC site[2]. What&#x27;s going on here? How am I misinterpreting the data?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cdc.gov&#x2F;coronavirus&#x2F;2019-ncov&#x2F;cases-in-us.html (under &quot;Cases by date of onset&quot;).<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.worldometers.info&#x2F;coronavirus&#x2F;country&#x2F;us&#x2F; (under &quot;Daily new cases&quot;).
======
rogerkirkness
You can't manage what you don't measure.

------
demygale
My state, Georgia, has only one testing center and it can only process 100
tests per day.

[https://www.wabe.org/georgias-coronavirus-testing-
capacity-t...](https://www.wabe.org/georgias-coronavirus-testing-capacity-to-
double/)

------
bwb
Absolute lack of testing, the real number could be 10,000 or 50,000. Nobody
knows.

------
chasd00
the CDC site states that they only include tests performed by the CDC. There
are hospitals performing tests that don't have to report to the CDC.

~~~
notahacker
There are also many people who are not being tested, and governments which
have a formal policy of not testing people unless they exhibit severe symptoms
requiring medical attention

~~~
dboreham
Just to be clear: I'm not asking about the lack of testing (which is of course
problematic) but rather why the other web site has much larger numbers. Why is
it that some web site has different and much higher numbers than the official
US government site?

